# Where do I find demographics???



## Jinx_13 (Aug 26, 2008)

I need some help here! I am taking a class to help start my business and part of that class is writing our business plan. The class is alot of help, but because I am going to be selling to other businesses and retailers, some of what they are teaching to the rest of the class who are going to be opening physical stores doesn't apply to me. We need to come up with demographics on who will be buying our products and while most of the rest of the class can look at neighborhoods and so forth, my sales will be nationwide. 

The answers that I feel that I need are: How many t-shirts are sold in the USA each year and what percentage is sold to each sex and age group? I plan to have two main catagories, pet related shirts and
new age related shirts. I can get the demographics for pet lovers and for new age enthusiasts, but how do I find out how many t-shirts those groups will be purchasing? I think I can figure it if I can get the age and sex demographics on T-shirt purchases.

Does anyone have this info handy? I found some webites, but I can't afford the HUGE prices that they want for membership to get these statistics. Thanks for any help!

Jinx


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I've never seen any good free information in this area.

I think for basic business plans people just guesstimate, and if they need accurate information, go where the accurate information is (i.e. pay for it).


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think that kind of detailed info is available anywhere. Even if it's a paid site, I'd question the accuracy of it. There are just too many variables involved for anyone to give more than an educated guess.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You might start with the census bureau. Census Bureau Home Page Type in t-shirts in the search box and you will be up and running with more numbers than you can imagine, all for free. Yes I also took a course and needed numbers


----------



## pg86 (Apr 19, 2011)

You can also do a Google search (t-shirt business) then open www.alexa.com and add in their website url to the search box and it will give you some demographics so you can get an idea


----------

